# What is the best Brand of Caravan you can buy?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was thinking Hymer?

Do any of the manufacturers fit ALDE heating?

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why a caravan question on a m/home site. 8) :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

TM - wash your mouth out!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Lunar,bailey,bessacar all fit alde.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

British made?If so I like Swift for style etc.Foreign vans are probably better made but many don't suit the British way of caravanning IMO.Had caravans for many years before getting my motorhome and have some great memories.Have never understood the anti caravan brigade on here.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*NEC*

Going to NEC Next week.

Going to look at Caravans.

I am not a member of Caravanfacts.

Can't be bothered joining yet more forums.

Plenty of experienced ex caravaners here.

TM


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

German for sure :lol: 
Dethleffs have a nice tag axle with upgradede insulation and Alde heating and onboard water tank too..

But be very carefull as the local "gypo`s" no whats good too and unless its set in concrete might walk one day.

Also the larger Tabberts..


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Teemy, get yourself a twin wheel Hobby van, they are welcomed all over Europe.

tony


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We used to like Abbey,Swift,when they were seperate,but then had a Hymer,it only had one fault,(This was years ago),the seating appeared to be little more than a plank of wood,covered by cloth,so the bones in your bum soon gave up,other than that it was SUPER!.
We had a big Fleetwood with Alde heating, loved the van and the heating,but you needed a genny or EHU to keep it on song.Another c/van was an Elddis Super Cyclone,great c/van,i just could not get on with the "L" shaped lounge.
So,Hymer first choice,but the repair manager of a well known Notts C/van outlet,(They sell Hymers as well) said,"Baileys seem to leave here,and we rarely see them again".Having seen the new construction methods Bailey use,i would put them second.
Jented


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

For traditiional style and quality it has to be Coachman. If we went back to a caravan it would be a Coachman Pastiche 470/2.
Many German vans are very wide.
Gerry


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

We love our Bailey, but it's the conventional type as opposed to the latest alu tech construction.

We weren't keen on the first alu tech models, and weren't alone in that, but the newest models are much nicer imo, and, I think, carry a ten year warranty against body defects.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

If you are going to the NEC show check out the fifth wheel company stand, they are launching their brand new caravan with a slideout, should be interesting


Cavaqueen


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi TM

Autosleeper are now making caravans circa £30k, I think the interior fittings are quite good and most likely derived from there MH range,.

Vanmaster make a good traditionally hand built van and will take on board all your ideas and build as you require including Alde again circa £30k plus.

Quality vans are quite heavy so 4x4 ideal, German vans are good but few people importing them at the moment due to the Euro exchange rate, the german vans are usually not as comfortable and luxurius as the good UK ones.

We have a Vanroyce (12 year old) built by Autotrail before they got out of caravans but the design is Tommy Green who then founded Vanmaster and now he is retired and Vanmaster have new owners, the only mainstream caravan I will even entertain is Coachman.

If you want to try a forum try caravantalk, not as busy as here which is why I spend most of my time on here.

OOH just read somebody else mentioned the fifth wheel company caravan, that is a must see BUT I bet its heavy.


Happy hunting

Martin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravans*

Hi

It is hard to say what is best.

"Travellers" often have the Hobby and Tabbert ranges, and given these 'vans are in daily use, does that mean they will stand the test of time etc? Draw bacl with these vans - some sites in the UK & overseas will not allow them on site.

Swift etc use Alde heating. I really like Fleetwood caravans as they looked more aerodynamic, but they are no more.

Stealth caravans are, well, away from the mainstream....

....but my money would probably go on a Vanmaster. Check out their website.

www.vanmaster.net

I have met a few fulltimers with these vans and you can custom build. The vans are heavier than comparables though.

Russell


----------



## twinaxel (Apr 12, 2010)

German for sure 
Dethleffs have a nice tag axle with upgradede insulation and Alde heating and onboard water tank too..

But be very carefull as the local "gypo`s" no whats good too and unless its set in concrete mi

I have a Dethleffs 640V Trust me you don't need Alde heating
The dealer I bought mine from, also sold Hobbys He lost 3
of them to the local travelling fraternity.

But no Dethleffs he reckons they won't touch them because
the first four letters are pronounced as death.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Teemyob,

I have been lurking In caravan talk.org. Free browsing and as yet haven't joined. Tried looking at sister site for here and wouldn't let me in using my members no so didn't bother.

We too are off to nec, free tickets off nuke arrived this morning, to look at both caravans and canal boats. Getting neither, just to browse and see what's on offer. I would certainly look at dethleffs as our mh is great. Also something that was said by a warden at loch lomond a few years ago, that dethleffs warranty was still valid even if they lived in it full time. Where as swift and other makes said no.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not a caravanner but cannot resist going into them at shows. I find the Scandinavian brand Kabe quite magnificent. You need to be a millionaire to buy them and the tractor needed to haul them. Even so they are *very* luxurious and desirable. They even showed one at Dusseldorf with a patio on top.......

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Have a look at Buccaneer Caravans, not cheap but very nice. 

David


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: NEC*



teemyob said:


> Going to NEC Next week.
> 
> Going to look at Caravans.
> 
> ...


Hi TM
Are you thinking of swapping for Frankia for a caravan?

Or just looking?

Paul.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We had Avondales, but only 'the bird' series.
Fibre glass roof, front and rear....excellent  
Sadly very British and fell by the wayside


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Carlight is the best van ever made

Loddy


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

teemyob said:


> I was thinking Hymer?
> 
> Do any of the manufacturers fit ALDE heating?
> 
> TM


Bailey do the Alde heating.


----------

